# Question about Snowbirds



## kaleidoscopem (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, I honestly wasnt too sure on where to post this message at, so maybe someone can either help me, or point me in the right direction. I am in the entertainment business, and represent a model that does alot of swimsuit shoots. I just happen to be an avid RC'er myself. I was wondering who I would need to speak to about submissions for the "Miss Snowbirds" She is really interrested, so I am trying to seek out information on this. I would appreciate any help in who I may need to speak with on this situation, or if someone knows a better forum for me to post this in....THANKS!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Their web site is located at http://snowbirdnationals.com There you will find an email link for Mike Boylan who runs the race.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Hank you were suppose to make him post her pic before you gave out the info......


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Snowbirds*

Hank; what were the dimensions of the Snowbirds track in 2004? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Ernie P. said:


> Hank; what were the dimensions of the Snowbirds track in 2004? Thanks; Ernie P.


Forget the dimensions of the track lol


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I have no idea. The guys in the Oval racing forum should know.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Ernie P. said:


> Hank; what were the dimensions of the Snowbirds track in 2004? Thanks; Ernie P.


here is a pic attached with some computer calculated runlines.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

And if you drive like me add 50%!


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks Hank for helping him out.. got the e-mail and replyed.  
Thanks Erock for the dimensions!!


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Thanks*

Exactly what I needed, Gentlemen. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## TnOvalRacer (Apr 17, 2005)

RCThunder said:


> Thanks Hank for helping him out.. got the e-mail and replyed.
> Thanks Erock for the dimensions!!



Hey Mike.....maybe you can post pictures of prospected " Miss Snowbird 2005 " here so we can "vote" ..........come on....just for fun.........for those who cannot maKe it...maybe it will give them the reason to go to the ' Birds...if not just to see those lovely ladies......and hear scarecrow's voice over the microphone...LOL :tongue:

Or was there a website that we can go to vote for the models?......


----------



## LefTurnRacer (Sep 1, 2005)

No pics of them babes yet?


----------

